# Muscle Car Garage



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Here is a garage I have put together over the years by saving and collecting spare parts and also finding some store bought stuff...*









*The loft where we keep the spare tires and radiators...*





*Batteries are recharged and replaced here...*



*And introducing Street Rod the watch dog and Spark Plug the wonder squirrel !*


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent detail.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice modification to the Tamiya Campus Friends figure!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

You've got some time and thought into this dio. Excellent work.


----------



## Redford (Nov 13, 2013)

Very nice job, it looks so real, and detailed down to the stickers on the new tires. :thumbsup:


----------

